# Special Event: Beer Launch At Mrs Parmas



## Andyd (22/9/10)

Drink Down the American Brown...
You're all invited to help celebrate the launch of the 2010 Beerfest Champions Beer!
*Brought to you by Melbourne Brewers, Jamieson's Brewery and Mrs. Parmas*​
*When: *Thursday 23rd September, 2010
7pm​
*Where: *Mrs. Parma's 
25 Little Bourke St, 
Melbourne)​
Champion Brewers Chris Taylor and Robin Brown have pulled together a cracking recipe for an American Brown Ale which promises to be full of fantastic complex character. The beer was brewed at Jamieson's Brewery by Jeff White with Chris' assistance, and is now being launched as a special release at Mrs Parmas. 

Jeff has been fantastic to work with, allowing our brewers to have complete freedom in the ingredients used for the brew and has been good enough to give the club a free keg for the launch.

Club members will get preference for beer tickets, but I'm sure there will be enough to go around for everyone who wants to come celebrate what must be the pinnacle of homebrewing - having your recipe brewed on a commercial scale and available over the counter!

We look forward to seeing you there - come along early for one of Melbourne's best parma meals!

Andy


----------



## Siborg (22/9/10)

Don't you mean Thursday the *23rd*?

Do we need to RSVP, or just rock up?


----------



## Andyd (22/9/10)

Thanks Siborg,

Fixed now. Just rock up and have fun!

Andy


----------



## Siborg (22/9/10)

Andyd said:


> Thanks Siborg,
> 
> Fixed now. Just rock up and have fun!
> 
> Andy


Awesome. I'll be there!


----------



## brendo (22/9/10)

Should be a cracking night - looking forward to it very much!!


----------



## Maple (22/9/10)

Bee ute tee. Well done to Chris and Robin for the IP, Jamisons for the production environment, and to mrs P's for the launch-pad. Looking forward to what will not doubt be a top shelf beer (and a parmageddon). the long awaited has cometh, served up with a top class parma, does it get better than this? Another Melbourne Brewers showcase event! top work to all involved and thanks to all the folks in advance for making this happen.


----------



## Fourstar (22/9/10)

i think ive just soiled myself with excitement! cant wait for a few frosties tomorrow night! :beerbang:


----------



## mxd (22/9/10)

sad to say I think I just got a leave pass  so will be there, will get dropped off to Glen Waverly station about 6:30 pm so will be there around 7:30pm.

yeah 

Don't forget to save me a seat (BEER)


----------



## MeLoveBeer (23/9/10)

I'll be there and may even drag the dedicated driver Mrs along, otherwise will be on a lilydale line train


----------



## Siborg (23/9/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> I'll be there and may even drag the dedicated driver Mrs along, otherwise will be on a lilydale line train


Cool, mate. Have to have another chat about my foaming problems.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (23/9/10)

Siborg said:


> Cool, mate. Have to have another chat about my foaming problems.



No worries mate, catch you tonight.


----------



## Fourstar (23/9/10)

Siborg said:


> Cool, mate. Have to have another chat about my foaming problems.




You should probabaly see a VET about that, rabies is a dangerous thing!


----------



## Siborg (23/9/10)

Fourstar said:


> You should probabaly see a VET about that, rabies is a dangerous thing!


Not funny. Wasted beer is a sad, sad thing.  Especially case swap AIPA that is sooooo tasty


----------



## WarmBeer (23/9/10)

Siborg said:


> Not funny. Wasted beer is a sad, sad thing.  Especially case swap AIPA that is sooooo tasty


Not quite.

Wasted beer can be a funny thing. As long as it's not MY beer!

Linky


----------



## Fourstar (23/9/10)

Siborg said:


> Not funny. Wasted beer is a sad, sad thing.  Especially case swap AIPA that is sooooo tasty




so, how is MY your APA tasting? ive got to get a few btaches down and was thinking of doing the simple APA with a buttload of US hops.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (23/9/10)

Fourstar said:


> so, how is MY your APA tasting? ive got to get a few btaches down and was thinking of doing the simple APA with a buttload of US hops.



Me thinks you need to bring some to next weeks MB meeting...


----------



## Siborg (23/9/10)

I knock off at 5:00 tonight, so I'll be there by around 5:45. Anyone wanna meet up earlier for a few drinks?


----------



## brendo (23/9/10)

I should be there by that stage... SWMBO is already going to be in town with her mother, so I will be getting there a bit earlier to entertain them methinks...


----------



## MeLoveBeer (23/9/10)

Will aim to be there asap, but it'll depend on my mode of transportation (if on the train, I'll head in earlier).


----------



## Fourstar (23/9/10)

Siborg said:


> I knock off at 5:00 tonight, so I'll be there by around 5:45. Anyone wanna meet up earlier for a few drinks?





brendo said:


> I should be there by that stage... SWMBO is already going to be in town with her mother, so I will be getting there a bit earlier to entertain them methinks...



as i have drained my bank account recently on SWMBO's birthday, red light camera fines <_< , bills and kicking hosemates out i'll be avoiding the expensive parmas and ducking home for dinner. That should take all of about 15 minutes and i'll be back in at around 6:30. Besides, that lost parma is two more beers right?


----------



## brendo (23/9/10)

Fourstar said:


> as i have drained my bank account recently on SWMBO's birthday, red light camera fines <_< , bills and kicking hosemates out i'll be avoiding the expensive parmas and ducking home for dinner. That should take all of about 15 minutes and i'll be back in at around 6:30. Besides, that lost parma is two more beers right?



cunning plan leadfoot!!


----------



## Fourstar (23/9/10)

brendo said:


> cunning plan leadfoot!!





funny thing is i wasn't leadfooting, i was turning right from hoddle st to vic pde and wasnt paying attention to the lights as i was pretty close to the front and they generally last for years at that intersection.

I also asumed they'd go from green to amber to off (as they typically do there) rather than red to off (like alot of RH turn lights so you then give way and turn at your own peril). It turns out the sequence of going from red to off on the turn arrow is a red light camera flash there and i got pinged. 1.3 seconds of red. Maybe the sequencing changes on weekends there.

I didnt think it would ping me for right hand turns considering i was in the intersection as it happens but hey, there is a first time for everything i suppose. it just burns that 300 bucks could have been spent on a march pump, false bottom and other goodies for building a new system.  

two fines in the space of 7 years driving aint too bad. *knock on wood


----------



## Leigh (23/9/10)

I work 5 minutes walk from Mrs P's, have a table reserved for 5:30 for an early dinner, see you all ther


----------



## beerDingo (23/9/10)

Fourstar said:


> funny thing is i wasn't leadfooting, i was turning right from hoddle st to vic pde and wasnt paying attention to the lights as i was pretty close to the front and they generally last for years at that intersection.
> 
> I also asumed they'd go from green to amber to off (as they typically do there) rather than red to off (like alot of RH turn lights so you then give way and turn at your own peril). It turns out the sequence of going from red to off on the turn arrow is a red light camera flash there and i got pinged. 1.3 seconds of red. Maybe the sequencing changes on weekends there.
> 
> ...


 
Ya should have written em a letter! It's always worth a shot! 30 minutes might have saved you $300!


----------



## Fourstar (23/9/10)

beerDingo said:


> Ya should have written em a letter! It's always worth a shot! 30 minutes might have saved you $300!




well it hasnt been paid yet but ive put my money aside. If they are anything like public transport ticket authority it would be a waste of time.


----------



## brendo (23/9/10)

beerDingo said:


> Ya should have written em a letter! It's always worth a shot! 30 minutes might have saved you $300!



I would give it a bash mate... never know your luck and you have nothing to lose by disputing it.


----------



## Fourstar (23/9/10)

brendo said:


> I would give it a bash mate... never know your luck and you have nothing to lose by disputing it.



well i was in the wrong so it would be pretty hard to get out of it. i never thaught it would do you for turning right, how i was wrong about that.


----------



## beerDingo (23/9/10)

Fourstar said:


> well i was in the wrong so it would be pretty hard to get out of it. i never thaught it would do you for turning right, how i was wrong about that.



Darn bloody AHB not working properly! I cannot use the posting function properly! Maybe Dane has put a filter on me! I can only make post's if I select the html option, and I forgot to convert it back before posting, and therefore lost everything I wrote. 

Here goes again: 

It's always worth writting a letter. I've gotten off heaps of parking fines, and they are bastards! My aunty got a speeding fine (and she was def speeding), she wrote in a letter saying it was her first ever fine, and she wont do it again, and they let her off! I think it might depend on who reads your letter, and how they're feeling on the day... 

Sorry for the highjack! Would like to cruise along tonight, but I've got cricket. Might cruise past for a sneaky lunch tasting tomorow.


----------



## Siborg (23/9/10)

I got out of a speeding fine by writing a letter. If you've had a clean record, they may withdraw the infringement and issue an official warning. I think for the speeding one, if the offense is less than 10Kms over the limit, no offences in the last 2 years, don't deny the infringement etc. They generally withdraw the fine.

Definitely worth a shot


----------



## beerDingo (23/9/10)

beerDingo said:


> Darn bloody AHB not working properly! I cannot use the posting function properly! Maybe Dane has put a filter on me! I can only make post's if I select the html option, and I forgot to convert it back before posting, and therefore lost everything I wrote.


 

This is the second PC that it is giving me problems on!


----------



## Fourstar (23/9/10)

beerDingo said:


> This is the second PC that it is giving me problems on!



Dont use firefox, it cacks itself for the form every now and again.


Also as for the letter i might be wasting my time but i'll get the mrs to help with her crafty words.

Exceptional circumstances: exceptional circumstances are not defined in any specific sense. This means that you will have to explain your circumstances to the issuing agency (for example, a medical emergency requiring you to park illegally) and that you have some evidence to back up your case (for example, a doctor's letter). *The agency is less likely to accept your application if the offence is for behaviour that endangers the rest of the community (for example, running a red-light).*


----------



## seemax (23/9/10)

I've had 2 speeding fines dismissed from nice letters, the most recent one was 3yrs and few days after my last one so my record was clean... phew! $300 saved for both.

Red light cameras might be harder though... acknowledging you actually did it means you were aware of it and ultimately could of stopped in time.


----------



## bum (23/9/10)

beerDingo said:


> Darn bloody AHB not working properly! I cannot use the posting function properly! Maybe Dane has put a filter on me! I can only make post's if I select the html option, and I forgot to convert it back before posting, and therefore lost everything I wrote.


In the reply window click the circled thingo in the top right corner.




Fixed the problem up for me.


----------



## mxd (24/9/10)

thanks all for a great night, good beer and good company,

cheers

Matt


----------



## Fourstar (24/9/10)

mxd said:


> thanks all for a great night, good beer and good company,
> cheers
> Matt



Here, Here!! :beerbang: 

Great work Chris on the beer, Robin too. Now to shake off the mild hangover i seem to be having. :beer:


----------



## MeLoveBeer (24/9/10)

Fourstar said:


> Now to shake off the mild hangover i seem to be having. :beer:



+1, its taken a bit to get going this morning  

Kudos to the boys for knocking out a great drop and to the rest of MB for a great night.


----------



## brendo (24/9/10)

A big thanks to Jordan and the rest of the Mrs Parmas crew for hosting us last night. 

And of course none of it would have been possible without Jeff Whyte from Jamiesons Brewery kindly donating his time and brewery to make it all happen. 

Our keg blew last night, but there is a second one on tap at Mrs P's so if you missed out make sure you get down and check it out.


----------



## The_Duck (24/9/10)

For those poor unfortunate saps (a-la-me) who could not make it last night... and probably won't make it before it is all gone, can we have a critique ?


Duck


----------



## brendo (24/9/10)

The_Duck said:


> For those poor unfortunate saps (a-la-me) who could not make it last night... and probably won't make it before it is all gone, can we have a critique ?
> 
> 
> Duck



Chocolatey, low roast, dry hopped goodness served in a glass - not to dissimilar to US Browns that Chris has done in the past.


----------



## brettprevans (24/9/10)

I hope one of u bastards took a picture if u drinking the beer so u can put it in the 'what are u drinking (commercial)'. thread


----------

